# The Boys--My Pre War Schwinns



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Unlike some of you Schwinnaholics I only have three pre war Schwinns: from left to right-'33 B10E, '36 Aerocycle, and '38 canti Autocycle Deluxe. Never say never but I think I've got the ones I want-for now! V/r Shawn


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jul 27, 2014)

All excellent choices.
If the bug bites you again, you could add a jewel tank autocycle deluxe.


----------



## M & M cycle (Jul 27, 2014)

*Wow*

those are awesome!! Mark & Michael


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 27, 2014)

*Ok man...*

Now your just showing off. But they're beautiful. Rob.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 27, 2014)

Beautiful bikes to say the least.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2014)

aasmitty757 said:


> All excellent choices.
> If the bug bites you again, you could add a jewel tank autocycle deluxe.




I had to sell my jewel tank to get the canti! That is one I would like to have again though. V/r Shawn


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 27, 2014)

*Curious*

These are really something...Thanks for posting. Sometimes I develop such tunnlevision that I forget the Schwinn universe is bigger than 60's middleweights. I know such little about these beauties. What would bikes like these sell for?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 27, 2014)

Pantmaker said:


> These are really something...Thanks for posting. Sometimes I develop such tunnlevision that I forget the Schwinn universe is bigger than 60's middleweights. I know such little about these beauties. What would bikes like these sell for?




Lets just say that if you spent the same amount on Schwinn Middleweights as these bikes retail for, you would need a _very_ large storage space.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Pantmaker said:


> These are really something...Thanks for posting. Sometimes I develop such tunnlevision that I forget the Schwinn universe is bigger than 60's middleweights. I know such little about these beauties. What would bikes like these sell for?




Figure $20k ish for all three.  V/r Shawn


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 27, 2014)

Great trio Shawn.  Not quantity but definitely quality.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 27, 2014)

*Thanks*



Freqman1 said:


> Figure $20k ish for all three.  V/r Shawn




Thanks. Thats helpful.


----------



## REC (Jul 28, 2014)

WOW!

(speechless)
REC


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 28, 2014)

Careful lad, your walking a slippery slope posting pics like that! Being schwinn and all, people might get in an uproar. Lol. Great trio! Congrats on the Aerocycle acquisition! Looks nice in the herd!


----------



## imfastareyou (Jul 28, 2014)

very nice.  always loved the B10Es since I had one briefly years ago, sort of hunting for an original one. any more pics of the 38?  All original bike?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2014)

imfastareyou said:


> very nice.  always loved the B10Es since I had one briefly years ago, sort of hunting for an original one. any more pics of the 38?  All original bike?




Here is a link to my gallery pics of this bike and yes its all original except I took the pre war Good Year Airwheels off and replaced them with some Lightning Darts so I can ride it safely. V/r Shawn

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1837


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> Careful lad, your walking a slippery slope posting pics like that! Being schwinn and all, people might get in an uproar. Lol. Great trio! Congrats on the Aerocycle acquisition! Looks nice in the herd!




Yea I know what you mean. Hopefully my next significant acquisition will be another Elgin! V/r Shawn


----------



## imfastareyou (Jul 28, 2014)

thanks!  beautiful bike.



Freqman1 said:


> Here is a link to my gallery pics of this bike and yes its all original except I took the pre war Good Year Airwheels off and replaced them with ome Lightning Darts so I can ride it safely. V/r Shawn
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1837


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2014)

I also just created a gallery for the Aero Cycle as well as my '37 Roadmaster Supreme (yea I know its not a Schwinn!).

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1849

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1848


----------



## Dieselhead (Jul 29, 2014)

Beautiful bikes! I'm certainly jealous.


----------

